# help! getting a no ink cartridge error on epson 4800



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

hey guys, i have a direct advantage machine which is based on the epson 4800.... after doing a power cleaning the display on the printer went a little whacky... blinking and random. so i turned off the power took off the side panel and the maint tank.. i found tons of ink everywhere. the tank didn't catch it and wasn't full either. after i cleaned up everything, couple hours later started the machine. display was fine but got a no cart error in the #5 slot, tried resetting the chip a couple of times, tried moving the cartridge up, down, left, right, slow, fast etc.... nothing.. i have refillable carts so i took the #1 black and put it in #5, still got the error and the #5 in the #1 slot worked... so i'm guessing my reader is fried for the #5 slot.... unless anyone has any other ideas.

if not, how do i get it repaired/replaced...

thanks all


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

A neat thing about the 4800 is that you can put any cartridge into any slot. You will get an "Invalid Ink Cartridge" message at first, but if you simply press the "Pause" button, the cartridge's chip will reconfigure itself. Just be sure that you use a cartridge that has the correct color ink in it (or a clean one).

To be clear: hypothetically you can start off with all new bulk cartridges that are labeled Yellow. All of the other channels except for yellow will read "Invalid". If you were to press the "Pause" button, all of the cartridges will read correctly.

Hope this helps get you back going.


----------



## BQMatt (Apr 30, 2012)

Also check that the ribbon cable connections to the sub board behind the waste tank are ok and not covered in ink.


----------



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

it was the ribbon cables. thanks for the help guys... ink got everywhere after a power clean, is that normal?

i think that's the last power clean I'm going to do...


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not normal on an epson based printer. something is amiss. maybe the capping station


----------



## BQMatt (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah check the tubes directly under the capping station. They can come unplugged. It could have been splashes if the waste tank was all the way full with no absorbent material inside.


----------



## BQMatt (Apr 30, 2012)

Check the tubes under the cap station,


----------

